# Savage Gear Pulse Tail Mullet Line Through Lure



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)




----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

there are several more videos...one really good one......that shows the fish attracting abilities of the set up


----------



## JRHorne (Aug 6, 2019)

I watched Lawson use it. Seems interesting.


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

I bought a couple, and ordered some replacement hooks (Owner ST-56 Stinger Treble 3X hooks--Size 2 for the 6" and Size 1 for the 8"). I'll post a report of how I do once I'm able to get out to target some big snook or tarpon.


----------



## mwolaver (Feb 6, 2014)

I have used the vudu mullet for a couple of years now. They work really well. I like the "line thru" option on the savage baits. Interested to hear your experience!


----------

